# Jin knives back on the website



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2016)

A little while back, we took down all of the Jin knives from the site in order to retake picture, measurements, and add the rest of our inventory of them to the website. After a long wait, we finally got them back up today. This is everything we have in stock from Jin, and being that the craftsman was retired and passed away in late 2015, once they are gone, they are gone. Each one is one of a kind, and being that they are all pretty unique in shape, style, and size, the options will being to dwindle as time goes one.

Anyways, here they are:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/jin


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm curious, why is the copper used in between the two steels? You dont see it too often, especially on kitchen knives. Is it just instead of using flux during forging?


----------



## Matus (Jul 15, 2016)

I just had to browse through all of the. They are so unique.

But I have also noticed that all of them are offered at the same price of $1,000. Is that intentional or maybe a mistake?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2016)

these are pretty old knives, and it seems this was a way that steels were clad to eachother back in the day (especially for steels that would not normally forgeweld together easily).


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2016)

Matus said:


> I just had to browse through all of the. They are so unique.
> 
> But I have also noticed that all of them are offered at the same price of $1,000. Is that intentional or maybe a mistake?



intentional... before the maker passed away, we had a talk about pricing, as it was all over the place previously. He didnt always remember what things were, so we decided to just price everything the same for sake of sanity.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Jul 15, 2016)

I think I say this every time you mention or show these, but although I have never held a Jin in hand, I really like them for what they represent. I wish my skill level and paycheck could justify owning one of these beautiful pieces.


----------



## YG420 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ive personally held these knives nd there is something very unique about them. The copper in between is just something ive never seen before and like Jon said, once theyre gone theyre gone! Def on my list!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 15, 2016)

I wish I liked fish/sushi more than I do, and that I had more money to burn...

Still tempted!


----------



## Matus (Jul 16, 2016)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I wish I liked fish/sushi more than I do, and that I had more money to burn...
> 
> Still tempted!



We are in the same boat


----------

